# Bizarreries entre Facebook et Safari



## crazy_c0vv (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un MacBook Unibod, 13", 2ghz, 2go de ram, et Snow Leopard.
J'utilise Safari pour aller sur internet, et j'ai depuis hier, il bug sur facebook. Je ne peux plus par exemple regarder les messages reçus: quand je clique sur un message reçu, l'icone de chargement tourne, tourne, tourne... mais il ne se passe rien. Je parle de l'icone de Facebook, pas celle de Safari. De plus, impossible d'accéder à la liste des contacts en ligne pour discuter... et de même pour les notifications. Enfin, je ne peux pas dérouler les listes de commentaires.

Bref tout ceci est assez ennuyeux, et bien évidement, ça fonctionne sous Firefox...

J'imagine qu'il est inutile de préciser que "ça marchait avant-hier" ?
J'ai déconnecté la session et redémarré Safari, ça n'a pas l'air de changer grand chose...


----------



## schwebb (10 Octobre 2009)

Hello,

À mon avis, il faut attendre un peu; il y a des chances raisonnables que le bug soit du côté de Facebook. Si ça déconne toujours dans quelques heures, il sera toujours temps de chercher ailleurs.

En attendant, tu peux tester sur un maximum d'autres sites, histoire de vérifier si c'est Safari ou Facebook.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (10 Octobre 2009)

Ca déconne depuis hier en fait... Et je 'nai rien remarqué sur d'autres sites.


----------



## Kama (7 Avril 2010)

Bonjour  depuis hier j'ai un probleme similaire entre facebook et safari facebook se bloque quasiment dès le lancement alors que sur firefox ca passe très bien, j'ai aussi remarqué avec ma boite mail orange que safari ne l'ouvrait plus depuis a peu près une semaine a chaque fois ca me met qu'une redirection a entrainé un dépassement du temps de chargement, et sur firefox ca passe nikel aussi... voila si vous avez des pistes à me proposer

ps: je suis passé sous SL 10.6.3 depuis quelques jours


----------



## Fmparis (8 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous.... il faut pas paniquer  ni s'énerver avec vos matôs  votre ordi vas bien ... souvent ces problèmes proviennent du site ! Pour Orange, depuis la mis en place de leur nouvelle interface, safari marche moins bien chez eux une fois sur trois, alors que Firefox fonctionne bien. Pour Facebook pareil il y a souvent de bugs mais c'est chez eux et pas chez vous nécessairement ... encore hier c'était impossible se mettre online ou tchater avec et quelques heures après ça c'est re-mis en ordre tout seul. Bonne journée


----------



## schwebb (8 Avril 2010)

+1.

C'est certainement Facebook qui foire.


----------



## qlb212 (14 Avril 2010)

J'ai également des problèmes très fréquents avec Facebook sur safari (impossible ce cliquer sur les liens). Après une petite recherche je me suis rendu compte que beaucoup de gens avait les même soucis avec safari, sans solution connue.
Quelqu'un serait-il au courant de la façon de régler ces problèmes ?
Merci


----------

